# RITE AID 2014 Halloween



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in today and found that RITE AID Pharmacy has 50% off all garden statutes this week. The store I was in had a lot of different statutes of all sizes on the shelves. Some religious, some cupid/angels, some animals, and these gargoyles:










They are light weight, guessing made of a poly stone, and retail at 19.99, so on sale for 9.99 with a Rite Aid Wellness Rewards Card. Came in the two versions shown. I thought this was a great non-halloween sales price. Being so light weight I think they would work well as column toppers as well.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

In that case, I will have to check the ones around here again... Maybe they have received some by now, hopefully. Thanks for the announcement, GoS.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Hehe... I like those guys. Would look cool sitting in flower bed somewhere.

Give me a great excuse to take the rasta fari garden nome my wife was giving as a gift and smash it with a bowling ball. Hate that thing....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The garden sale runs this week 3/2-3/8 (but check your local flyer at riteaid.com, locations it applies to are on the last page of flyer at bottom). 

They are a decent size:

8-1/2 inches tall, 7-1/2 inches wide (wing to wing tips), 7 inches deep.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cool! Will have to check out the local Rite Aid.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh you just made my day! I've been wanting a gargoyle for my cemetery and planning to make one out of paper mache, but I may have to grab a couple of these.


----------



## saber55 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice Find im gonna check my store.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up....got mine.

BTW: There were just big yellow 50% off signs all around the garden area in my store so I don't know if you necessarily need their rewards card


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Usually the Rite Aid at the end of our street never gets these. I'm going to stop in tomorrow and see.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up, I think. There's a Rite Aid on my wife's way home so I had her stop by and check what they had available. We ended up with 2 gargoyles and 4 different angels. Not bad for about $85. 

They should add some additional interest to our graveyard this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL. Glad so many people are finding this worth going out to find in their area. Those must have been some nice angels Chewbacca. Any photos from your wive's trip? People might be interested to see the angels they have as well. They make nice tombstone toppers to incorporate if you are building one.

Wanted to mention that the larger 50% off signs in the aisle don't mention the card but all the yellow smaller tags by the specific statutes do by saying "As Advertised" and the flyer states you need the card to get the discount. I also think that unless the card is scanned or entered first, the item won't come up with the sale price. I think they have cards in the stores if you don't have one and just walk in and want to take advantage of the sale.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's some pics of the angels we got. They had several other designs but we had to draw the line at 4.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are awesome, Chewy. I love the Victorian styling to the bases of the first and third angels. 

No gargs, so perhaps I will wind up with a couple of cherubs instead (painted black, of course).


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

The third one actually has a solar powered LED light inside the ball. 

The figures remind me of the child figures from the movie "The Haunting". I think that with the right lighting and setting they could be creepy as is. Although I may just enhance the shading to improve the definition a little. The last two could definitely use it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Those are nice Chewie. Different than the ones I saw at my store, at least the one I was in today. I only grabbed one photo since they had a really small section (a smaller store). I'll come back and post to show some other looks. Wish I would have grabbed some more photos at the larger store. I went to the smaller store this a.m. to look for more gargoyles. They only had two and matched the ones I bought yesterday so picked them up. Have a long courtyard half wall I'd like to set them on like the ones you see lined up on the roofs of old medieval buildings. 

I'd definitely suggest hitting a larger store if you have one for a better garden selection.

Don't remember if you guys saw the three jumbo plastic colored eggs (Alien Eggs?) that I posted a photo of from Hobby Lobby, but Rite Aid has a similar but smaller set of 3 nesting eggs. RiteAid's are 9.99, HL's were 19.99 (16, 12, 8 inch eggs). The largest RA one I would guess is 12 inches.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

The one we shop at, where we got the angels, is a fairly large store. They generally have two or three 30' aisles of seasonal stuff right at the front of the store. Of course a lot of the stuff is either over priced or junk. Although some of the over priced stuff looks a lot better with a good 50% off sale.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Guess I could also mention that I found the cutest standing fuzzy white rabbit statute in the RiteAid Easter candy area that I bought and will use in a carnival magician's hat. The hat is a top hat from The 99 Cent Only Store last year. It's pretty tall and the standing rabbit is a perfect pose to have him noticed in the hat. The plan will be to afffix a rod to bottom of the rabbit and run the rod down through the hat and magician's table below hiding the mechanism. Either a simple foot controlled lever or a triggered motor will raise the rod up...causing the rabbit to rise up in the hat...would be the ultimate plan to make the rabbit appear and disappear.


Here's the rabbit I couldn't pass up. Looks right at home in that hat. I removed the price tag on the bottom of him and he seems to be made of a plaster possibly and already had two holes in him. Should make my affixing a support bracket and rod much easier. At least I hope so. In the meantime he'll do double duty in an Easter Basket.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Love the gargoyles, and have been looking at the over priced Target ones at halloween.. These will do nicely. Thanks for the heads up.

Chewy, great angels.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I keep forgetting to mention that RiteAid also carries Libman's real ostrich feather dusters....the ones used in last year's Haunted hotel thread to make a home-made haunted feather duster prop. When I was making mine for our hotel, finding a duster with real feathers, not the fake dyed looking ones out there, was not an easy thing to find. So just a heads up. If you use your RiteAid rewards card during the year, you can also get it at a discount when you get your rewards. Think they were around $8-9.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

You can also order from Rite Aid online. The items are higher priced, but better quality. If you have a reward card, you probably received an email for 20% off if you spend over $50.00. There are gargoyles, cherubs, a cool sewer dweller, an alien, etc.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Last year I had a very bad experience with Rite Aid's online store. I ordered a fog spitting ground breaker and they sent me a child's Sinestro costume. I understand that mistakes happen but it took almost two and a half months and numerous phone calls and emails to get my money back. 

Last year seemed to be a year of mixed-up online orders. Around the same time as I was dealing with Rite Aid I ordered a set of 60 plastic test tubes and rack from Amazon and when it arrived there were only 48 test tubes. Unlike Rite Aid, when I contacted Amazon's customers service they immediately credited me for the incomplete order and allowed me to reorder with free next day shipping. A much more pleasant and professional experience.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Anyone have updated pics for this month? Did the solar gargoyles make an appearance again? My store hasn't put anything out yet


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I was thrilled and very surprised to see a couple of little shelves with Halloween stuff in Rite-Aid on Sunday! I say surprised because for the most part, I've only seen a picking or two at Dollar Tree and one of those pyrex displays of candy corn at Walgreens. (We are always late to get stuff out around here - probably at least in part because the weather won't be dipping under 95-100 for another 4-6 weeks or so; at least I assume that's why. I think SoCal doesn't think "fall" in general this early because of that, and summer stuff gets bought way farther into the year here - September tends to be our hottest month.)

It was just a few cute knick-knacky things but it was a start!

These knick-knacks were at the end of one of the Back to School aisles, across from the very last of their summer "fun" stuff (little inner tubes and goggles and the like).


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

There's a Rite Aid at the end of our street so it's checked fairly often. Ours is funny though, they will put things out and it's gone within a couple days. It's actually quit frustrating.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

any idea if they will have the skeletons again??


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Lots of photos from today's trip in to a small store. Larger stores may have more items I'm not sure. I did not see any gargoyle statutes with the solar globe light like last year in my store (someone asked about them). I think a number of their props are pricey. However with their Wellness rewards card, when they go on sale they discount quite a lot and you can get some good deals.

BTW their summer garden statues are 75% off now.










Skulls, solid and 9.99.

































The large foam skulls in the last photo were 19.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

These skeletons have fully formed feet. 59.99. They usually have a 50% off sale on these in an ad.


























These candelabras were 9.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Vampire Skull pathway markers with sound, 24.99.









Two versions of eyes, 14.99









This bobble head guy is 79.99. 









CVS had these zombie guys in the past. These were 39.99.









Severed head, 19.99


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I liked some of the label names for these Wine and Beer bottles, 1.99 set.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And makeup/Tatoos:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Rite Aid has a rewards card program called Wellness. When halloween goes on sale (and different things will be featured over the weeks, skeleton have been 50% off in the past I believe), you will need to have their card to get the sale price (not unlike Walgreens and CVS). If you see something you like and don't have a card yet, I'd suggest signing up while in the store before the sales hit. Will also payoff in the after halloween clearance sales.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

I know where I'm going when I get off work tomorrow!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Rite Aid has a rewards card program called Wellness. When halloween goes on sale (and different things will be featured over the weeks, skeleton have been 50% off in the past I believe), you will need to have their card to get the sale price (not unlike Walgreens and CVS). If you see something you like and don't have a card yet, I'd suggest signing up while in the store before the sales hit. Will also payoff in the after halloween clearance sales.


Yup. Got a skelly for 20sumpin' bucks last year.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Dang it, I need at LEAST three of those skulls. I'd love it if someone maybe in CO (to keep shipping down) could snag me three (hopefully on sale too!!!)

Maybe my SR is listening lol.


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

The skulls r going fast! Got 4 today but stopped at 5 rite Aids n all gone


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Chewbacca said:


> Here's some pics of the angels we got. They had several other designs but we had to draw the line at 4.
> 
> View attachment 193130
> View attachment 193131
> ...


not much Halloween at mine yet, but these are 75% off. I picked up the one on the bottom rite today for $10


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

wooooooo i want some for my fence post.....lol awesome!! you all just kill me finding all this great stuff....woot woot



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Stopped in today and found that RITE AID Pharmacy has 50% off all garden statutes this week. The store I was in had a lot of different statutes of all sizes on the shelves. Some religious, some cupid/angels, some animals, and these gargoyles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice score today at rite aid! They were definitely hidden behind stuff! Someone will not be a happy camper when they go back for them. First come first serve


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

They had these fantastic solar gargoyles last year. Looks like they aren't back this year for me to create a pair


----------



## Pink Bismuth (Oct 6, 2013)

I can't wait for the good sales to start. From 9/21 - 9/27 assorted Halloween decor (the picture in the ad preview showed the skeletons!), and lighting will go buy one get one free. From 9/28 - 10/4 Halloween lighting stays buy one get one free but the decorations go 50% off. 10/5 - 10/11 Lighting goes 25% off and decorations and costumes go 50% off. They have them posted on the rite aid ad preview sites of course I imagine there might be some regional variance.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Jottle said:


> They had these fantastic solar gargoyles last year. Looks like they aren't back this year for me to create a pair


I bought one of the gargoyles last year when they had a sale going, as it reminded me of Dracula in his beast form in the movie _Van Helsing_. Too bad that they are not making a comeback. Honestly, Rite Aid's Halloween selection in general is not all that impressive this time around, in my opinion; my big purchase was a skull tealight holder and a red bottle from the harvest side


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Boy is our rite ad Halloween selection disappointing


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know about the Buy one get one free deal that starts today Pink Bismuth. The prices are fairly high so that does bring them down to a reasonable level.

The one thing I noticed that Rite Aid does have every year is a different severed head (as seen in the last photo in Post #28). I buy them every year just to help my variety. I got the new one at 25% off when I was in there the other day because all but one were pretty collapsed and I wanted to make sure I got a good one.


----------

